# Do malachite green meds expire?



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

A co-worker gave me a box full of old aquarium stuff he doesn't use anymore. Among all the random stuff was 2 brands of Ich medicine. Both Malachite Green based. Wardley Essentials Ich Away and AP QuICK Cure. The labels and bottles look like they may be 20 years old?

What do you guys think? Still good?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

No idea, therefore I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Benhouse (Apr 16, 2012)

Well malchite is a dissoulved mineral and since mineral dont go bad you are problably alright IF there are are no other chemicals in there i know some times they pair malchite with formalin which is a form of formeldhyde which i know nothing of lifespan wise you could try calling the manufacter about this and if you do post what they say at least i am curiuos as to what they say about this


----------

